# UEFA Champions League 2013/14



## Van The Man (23 Giugno 2013)

Con il sorteggio dei primi due turni di qualificazione, in programma domani a Nyon, si apre la 59.edizione del massimo torneo continentale. Il lungo percorso della Champions terminerà con la finale del 24 maggio, all'Estadio da Luz di Lisbona


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Giugno 2013)

come sempre curioso di sapere l'avversaria della squadra sammarinese, in questo caso il tre penne


----------



## Van The Man (23 Giugno 2013)

I campioni di San Marino sono addirittura teste di serie nel primo turno. Affrontano o gli andorrani dei Lusitanos, o gli armeni dello Shirak


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Giugno 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> I campioni di San Marino sono addirittura teste di serie nel primo turno. Affrontano o gli andorrani dei Lusitanos, o gli armeni dello Shirak



speriamo prendano gli andorrani, avrebbero serie possibilità di passare


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> speriamo prendano gli andorrani, avrebbero serie possibilità di passare



Beh serie, magari qualche possibilità in più al massimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh serie, magari qualche possibilità in più al massimo.



si equivalgono più o meno


----------



## Van The Man (23 Giugno 2013)

Con i Lusitanos ce la possono fare, d'altra parte in un analogo confronto qualche anno fa persero solo ai rigori (l'avversario era il Sant Julià). Con gli armeni certamente no


----------



## Van The Man (24 Giugno 2013)

*1.Turno*

Shirak - Tre Penne
Lusitanos - EB/Streymur

*2.Turno*

Neftçi - Skenderbeu
Steaua Bucarest - Vardar
Viktoria Plzen - Zeljeznicar
Sheriff Tiraspol - Sutjeska
Birkirkara - Maribor
Sligo Rovers - Molde
Elfsborg - Daugava
HJK Helsinki - Nomme Kalju
Ekranas - FH Hafnarfjordur
The New Saints - Legia Varsavia
Celtic - Cliftonville
Dinamo Zagabria - Fola Esch
Gyor - Maccabi Tel Aviv
BATE Borisov - Shakhtyor Karagandy
Shirak/Tre Penne - Partizan
Slovan Bratislava - Ludgorets
Dinamo Tbilisi - Lusitanos/EB


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Luglio 2013)

Si parte oggi. Forza Tre Penne!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Luglio 2013)

E sta già perdendo.. Si ma finchè gioca Pazzini in porta...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Luglio 2013)

finita 3-0, è andata anche bene come punteggio  ritorno il 9/7 in diretta su SMtv canale 520 di sky


----------



## Albijol (2 Luglio 2013)

Tre Pere per Tre Penne


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> finita 3-0, è andata anche bene come punteggio  ritorno il 9/7 in diretta su SMtv canale 520 di sky



Cioè esiste San Marno tv?


----------



## Van The Man (2 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cioè esiste San Marno tv?



E' la televisione di stato sammarinese


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cioè esiste San Marno tv?



esiste, e fanno pure il tg 24/7 oltre a vari show tipo unomattina e la vita in diretta sui problemi di san marino e temi dello statarello


----------



## smallball (2 Luglio 2013)

il ritorno non me lo posso perdere


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Luglio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> il ritorno non me lo posso perdere



l'anno scorso su smtv (canale 520 di sky, oppure sul loro sito) mi sono visto le partite del tre penne e della libertas, sicuramente ti divertirai, ogni azione è buona per segnare 

se vuoi giovedì sera alle 21 c'è la fiorita-la valletta di europa league, che raccogliendo a fattor comune viene: 
la (fiorita-valletta)


----------



## Van The Man (3 Luglio 2013)

Steek Hutzie Pico, sei ferratissimo su San Marino e dintorni


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Luglio 2013)

in diretta su Smtv e anche sul loro sito internet il ritorno della gara del tre penne, clamorosamente in vantaggio dopo un autogol pazzesco dopo 30 secondi di gioco degli armeni


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Luglio 2013)

ha clamorosamente vinto il tre penne!!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2013)

prima vittoria nella storia della CL per san marino


----------



## Van The Man (10 Luglio 2013)

Grandi, magari gli servirà per essere testa di serie pure l'anno venturo, quando nel primo turno ci saranno pure i campioni di Gibilterra. Occasione succulenta per passare il turno. Ad ogni modo il calcio sammarinese si sta comportando benissimo. In Europa League la Libertas ha perso soltanto 1-0 a Sarajevo, deludente soltanto la Fiorita, seccamente battuta dalla Valletta


----------



## smallball (10 Luglio 2013)

clamoroso autogoal degli Armeni


----------



## The Ripper (15 Luglio 2013)

L'andata domani 16 luglio

Steaua Bucarest Romania -	Macedonia Vardar 
Viktoria Plzeň Rep. Ceca - Bosnia ed Erzegovina Željezničar 
Sheriff Tiraspol Moldavia - Montenegro Sutjeska Nikšić 
Dinamo Zagabria Croazia  - Lussemburgo Fola Esch 
Ekranas Lituania -	Islanda FH Hafnarfjörður 
BATE Bielorussia -	Kazakistan Şaxter 
Dinamo Tbilisi Georgia -	Isole Fær Øer EB/Streymur 
Birkirkara Malta -	Slovenia Maribor 
Shirak Armenia -	Serbia Partizan 
Neftçi Baku Azerbaigian -	Albania Skënderbeu Korçë 
Elfsborg Svezia -	Lettonia Daugava Daugavpils 
HJK Helsinki Finlandia - Estonia Kalju Nõmme 
Celtic Scozia -	Irlanda del Nord Cliftonville 
Sligo Rovers Irlanda -	Norvegia Molde 
Győr ETO Ungheria -	Israele Maccabi Tel Aviv 
Slovan Bratislava Slovacchia -	Bulgaria Ludogorec 
The New Saints Galles - Polonia Legia Varsavia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2013)

Una curiosità, come ha fatto il Karagandy, nel terzo turno, a prendere lo Skanderbeu?


----------



## ManCityFC (15 Agosto 2013)

Giustiziando niente di meno che il BATE nel II Turno! Comunque ci è mancato poco che non si suicidassero in Albania dopo il 3-0 ottenuto in Kaz(a).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2013)

ManCityFC ha scritto:


> Giustiziando niente di meno che il BATE nel II Turno! Comunque ci è mancato poco che non si suicidassero in Albania dopo il 3-0 ottenuto in Kaz(a).


Voglio dire, ce la siamo ritrovata inspiegabilmente in prima fascia...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Agosto 2013)

Subito una sorpresa. In Kazakistan vince lo Shakhter Karagandy 2-0 sul Celtic.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Madonna, la favola Karagandy   questi hanno eliminato prima il Bate, poi lo Skanderbeu(l'unica alla sua portata sulla carta)e adesso stanno lì lì con il Celtic.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Agosto 2013)

Il Lione ha perso 2-0 in casa contro il Real Sociedad, praticamente è già quasi fuori dai giochi. Serve un mezzo miracolo al ritorno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Oggi si son decise già un po' di qualificazioni: Karagandy, Zenit, Sociedad e Plzen.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Agosto 2013)

Il calcio scozzese è morto da 10 anni.


----------



## DannySa (20 Agosto 2013)

Domani gufare Arsenal obbiettivo principale.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Agosto 2013)

ma i gol della real sociedad ?  stupendi entrambi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il calcio scozzese è morto da 10 anni.


Il problema è che non sapevo neanche fosse nato il calcio kazako


----------



## Butcher (21 Agosto 2013)

Ste squadre spagnole hanno abbastanza rotto le pelotas.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2013)

con l'eliminazione del Lione la giuve va in seconda fascia... sarà contento galliani per il ranking


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2013)

Tra i Kazaki e l'Austria Vienna non so chi sia più sorprendente.
Chi si becca i Kazaki nel girone sarà costretto ad una trasferta di 5-6 mila km


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2013)

Schalke - Paok 1-1 

il Paok è la squadra giusta per il girone della juve...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Schalke - Paok 1-1
> 
> il Paok è la squadra giusta per il girone della juve...


Perché, il Karagandy o l'Austria Vienna no? Scommettiamo che beccheranno almeno una di queste due?(Il Paok non passa)


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2013)

Ma tanto anche qualora prendessero united o b.monaco passerebbero comunque


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché, il Karagandy o l'Austria Vienna no? Scommettiamo che beccheranno almeno una di queste due?(Il Paok non passa)



Il Karagandy è a 6 mila Km dall'Italia, trasferta del ca....


----------



## Frikez (22 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Schalke - Paok 1-1
> 
> il Paok è la squadra giusta per il girone della juve...



Godo per i crucchi, tra l'altro non è ancora detto che escano.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché, il Karagandy o l'Austria Vienna no? Scommettiamo che beccheranno almeno una di queste due?(Il Paok non passa)



Lo Schalke ha fatto 1 punto in 3 gare di Bundes, subendo 9 gol e ha perso Huntelaar per infortunio... può darsi che come sono adesso basti per passare, ma non sarà una passeggiata vincere in Grecia... hanno 50 e 50 esattamente come noi e il psv


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo Schalke ha fatto 1 punto in 3 gare di Bundes, subendo 9 gol e ha perso Huntelaar per infortunio... può darsi che come sono adesso basti per passare, ma non sarà una passeggiata vincere in Grecia... hanno 50 e 50 esattamente come noi e il psv


E sia, nel caso la Juve prenderebbe o i kazaki o gli austriaci o i greci


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E sia, nel caso la Juve prenderebbe o i kazaki o gli austriaci o i greci



è andata bene allo schalke... niente greci... e anche l'austria ha rischiato (2-3 con la dinamo zagabria), ma ce l'ha fatta!! a sto punto juve-austria


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

Ramsey 
Temevo che il gravissimo infortunio lo avrebbe bloccato,ma è tornato più forte di prima


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2013)

Passano Arsenal, Austria Vienna, Basilea, Steaua e Schalke.


----------



## S.1899 (27 Agosto 2013)

La capacità di Arsène Wenger a fare progressi i suoi giocatori è incredibile 
(Ovviamente stasera penso a Ramsey)
Oggi (a parte lui e Guardiola), nessun altro allenatore puoi dire altrettanto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Quasi già delineate le varie fasce:

*Prima fascia*:
Bayern Monaco
Barcellona 
Chelsea 
Real Madrid 
Manchester United 
Arsenal 
Porto 
Benfica 

*Seconda fascia*: 
Atlético Madrid 
Shakhtar Donetsk
_Milan_ 
Schalke 04 
Olympique Marsiglia 
CSKA Mosca
Paris Saint-Germain 
Juventus

*Terza fascia*:
_Zenit_
Manchester City
Ajax
Borussia Dortmund 
Basilea
Olympiacos
Galatasaray
Bayer Leverkusen

*Quarta fascia*:
Copenhagen
Napoli 
Anderlecht 
Steaua Bucarest
_Viktoria Plzen
Real Sociedad_
Austria Vienna
_Saxter_

In corsivo le probabili vincitrici dei turni di stasera


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quasi già delineate le varie fasce:
> 
> *Prima fascia*:
> Bayern Monaco
> ...



La terza fascia a parte Olumpicoso e Basilea, è tostissima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La terza fascia a parte Olumpicoso e Basilea, è tostissima.


Vero, almeno al livello della seconda.


----------



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2013)

Due squadre portoghesi in prima fascia, nessuna italiana


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2013)

siamo in seconda fascia, più in basso pure rispetto a porto, benfica e ARSENAL



io mi chiedo davvero, ma cosa andiamo a fare in champions? poi magari ci prendiamo un bel girone bayern-milan-borussia-Real Sociedad e allora si che saranno mazzi...


----------



## O Animal (28 Agosto 2013)

Pensate che bello un girone con Real Madrid, PSG, Borussia Dortmund e Napoli... oppure Bayern Monaco, Juventus, PSG e Real Sociedad... Arriverebbero a Natale con le bombole dell'ossigeno..


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, almeno al livello della seconda.



Ma lo schalke non è in quarta fascia?


----------



## pennyhill (28 Agosto 2013)

данни


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Gran gol di Danny


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2013)

Celtic


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> siamo in seconda fascia, più in basso pure rispetto a porto, benfica e ARSENAL
> 
> 
> 
> io mi chiedo davvero, ma cosa andiamo a fare in champions? poi magari ci prendiamo un bel girone bayern-milan-borussia-Real Sociedad e allora si che saranno mazzi...



Questo non è possibile, ci sono due tedesche. Comunque con una squadra di terza fascia normale (Ajax), con qualsiasi squadrone la qualificazione è alla portata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Prima fascia*:
> Bayern Monaco
> Barcellona
> Chelsea
> ...



Fasce aggiornate.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Sorteggio in diretta anche sul sito della Uefa, oltre che su Mediaset Premium e Sky.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Considerazioni. Della prima fascia spero in una delle ultime tre. Altrimenti spero in una tedesca o inglese, così almeno eviteremmo matematicamente il City, Leverkusen e il Dortmund, le mine vaganti di sotto. Le altre di terza si equivalgono e ce la giochiamo. Mi dispiacerebbe però avere il Real Sociedad.


----------



## juventino (29 Agosto 2013)

Sarà dura avere un girone agevole, son quasi tutte fortissime dalla prima alla terza.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Sarebbe botta di c... prendere il Benfica.


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2013)

Benfica
Olympiacos
Viktoria Plzen

Sarebbe una bella botta di cu.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Benfica
> Olympiacos
> Viktoria Plzen
> 
> Sarebbe una bella botta di cu.


Eeeeh al massimo ne prendiamo una di queste, ma sarà dura..


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Eeeeh al massimo ne prendiamo una di queste, ma sarà dura..



Infatti sarà il girone della Juve quello 
Il nostro è :

Barcellona
Man City
Anderlecht


----------



## tequilad (29 Agosto 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Benfica
> Olympiacos
> Viktoria Plzen
> 
> Sarebbe una bella botta di cu.



Nell'Olympiacos potrebbe esserci Traorè, speriamo di non prenderli


----------



## cedgenin (29 Agosto 2013)

Voglio essere nell gruppo del Real per il ritorno a San Siro di Carletto


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2013)

Intanto il cska mosca è in vantaggio 2-1 contro il plzen... gol di Honda

Dovevamo prenderlo in estate altro che eheheheh perchè dobbiamo spendere per uno a parametro 0..
Meglio di kaka


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2013)

Up con le partite di oggi
Bayer lekusen-Real Sociedad
Shakhtar Donetsk-Manchester United
Juventus-Galatasaray
Real Madrid-FC København
Anderlecht-Olympicos
PSG-Benfica
Manchester City-Bayern Monaco da seguire assolutamente

Buona calcio


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2013)

Gol i IBRA..

Verratti è illegale comunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2013)

ok tifo  scusa non avevo proprio visto questo topic 

avanti pure il Byern con Ribery

avanti pure olympiakos con mitrglou


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2013)

Avanti pure lo united con welbeck

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Avanti pure il real con Ronaldo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia IBrahimovic show contro il Benfica...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2013)

Gol Marquinos maro 3 gol in 5 partite


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2013)

Gol ibra doppietta

1-0 leverkusen


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ibra imbarazzante...


----------



## Aldo (2 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;300125 ha scritto:


> Gol Marquinos maro 3 gol in 5 partite



Di cui uno di testa, uno di destro, uno di sinistro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Ottobre 2013)

ma sto Real che razza di squadre è? 6-0 in casa dei Turchi e ora solo 1-0 al primo tempo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2013)

Rete Real Sociedad





Aldo ha scritto:


> Di cui uno di testa, uno di destro, uno di sinistro



Per me marquinos diventerà molto forte, pero avete fatto benissimo a venderlo a quelle cifre





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma sto Real che razza di squadre è? 6-0 in casa dei Turchi e ora solo 1-0 al primo tempo?



Hanno pure rischiato, Modric ha salvato sulla linea



2-0 Olympakos mitrglou



2-0 Thomas Muller


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sto City è peggio di quello del Mancio... sto Pellegrini


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2013)

3-0 Robben

2-0 Ronaldo

3-0 Di Maria

3-0 Olympakos mitrglou(tripletta)

1-1 Shaktar taison

gol City negredo 1-3

Gol leverkusen 2-1

4-0 Real Madrid Di Maria


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2013)

*Risultati finali:*

Anderlecht-Olympiakos 0-3
Shakhtar Donetsk-Manchester United 1-1
Bayer Levekusen-Real Sociedad 2-1
Manchester City-Bayern Monaco 1-3
PSG-Benfica 3-0
Juventus-Galatasaray 3-2
Real Madrid-København 4-0


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;300196 ha scritto:


> *Risultati finali:*
> 
> Anderlecht-Olympiakos 0-3
> Shakhtar Donetsk-Manchester United 1-1
> ...



eh?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Ottobre 2013)

CR7 Capocannoniere con 5 gol in 2 partite


----------



## Frikez (2 Ottobre 2013)

Scarso Di Maria, 2 gol e un assist di rabona..no ma dovevano venderlo


----------



## Snake (2 Ottobre 2013)

quando dicevo di dare tempo a Guardiola...., sentenze sparate dopo tre partite, ora è tornato il Bayern schiacciasassi dell'anno scorso...


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lo Utd almeno la prima l'ha vinta? questi sono messi pure peggio di noi..


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Ottobre 2013)

Che giocatore Muller,si trasforma,con un'incredibile nonchalance,da faccendiere del centrocampo a punta spietata.
Fantastico.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

Avete visto l'azione del PSG sul gol di Marquinhos?
Che spettacolo!


----------



## Tobi (3 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo me quest'anno il Borussia puo tornare in finale e vincere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> quando dicevo di dare tempo a Guardiola...., sentenze sparate dopo tre partite, ora è tornato il Bayern schiacciasassi dell'anno scorso...



era solo questione di tempo...sono sempre stati i favoriti numero 1 per la Champions


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2013)

Grandissimo risultato per il Borussia contro la squadra più in forma d'Europa.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Grandissimo risultato per il Borussia contro la squadra più in forma d'Europa.


L'Arsenal è un bluff altro che sono fenomeni e quest'anno vincono la cl.... 
Il NAPOLI vince in casa col Marsiglia e loro perdono conrtro il borussia sotto il muro giallo, si mette male... andare al San paolo e vincere è dura...

Se passano Dormund e Napoli godrò


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal è un bluff altro che sono fenomeni e quest'anno vincono la cl....



Non credo che vinceranno la CL,ma sono tutt'altro che un bluff,Tifo.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non credo che vinceranno la CL,ma sono tutt'altro che un bluff,Tifo.



In Premier stanno giocando bene, ma in cl non farti ingannare dallo 2-0 al Napoli nei primi 20 minuti. Il Dormund a differenza del Napoli è una squadra troppo troppo troppo esperta per farsi prendere sotto all'Emirates... Per il resto l'Arsenal contro il marsiglia ha fatto un discreta partita ma niente di che.

In campionato vanno meglio, forse farebbero meglio a non andare avanti in cl e pensare solo alla Premier che se la giocano col chelsea... United e city sono imbarazzanti


----------



## Frikez (22 Ottobre 2013)

Bluff? Nah, oggi il Borussia doveva assolutamente vincere per rimanere in corsa.

Comunque Callejon è proprio scarso


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tre punti fondamentali per il Borussia,vittoria facile del Chelsea e pure dell'Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In Premier stanno giocando bene, ma in cl non farti ingannare dallo 2-0 al Napoli nei primi 20 minuti. Il Dormund a differenza del Napoli è una squadra troppo troppo troppo esperta per farsi prendere sotto all'Emirates... Per il resto l'Arsenal contro il marsiglia ha fatto un discreta partita ma niente di che.
> 
> In campionato vanno meglio, forse farebbero meglio a non andare avanti in cl e pensare solo alla Premier che se la giocano col chelsea... United e city sono imbarazzanti



Boh,per me sono un'ottima squadra.


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il Celtic ha vinto, se vince la prossima e quella contro di noi, qualora noi perdessimo al camp nou, siamo matematicamente fuori giusto?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il Celtic ha vinto, se vince la prossima e quella contro di noi, qualora noi perdessimo al camp nou, siamo matematicamente fuori giusto?



Si, però in Olanda perdono sicuro e non sono convinto che il Milan faccia da comparsa in Scozia.


----------



## Tobi (23 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque il dortmund ha fatto un colpaccio, ora puo fare benissimo 9 punti nelle prossime 3 partite


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2013)

aspetto le partite di stasera poi posso iniziare a tirare un po' di somme...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Alla fine del primo tempo il city con doppietta di Aguero sta vincendo contro il Cska Mosca.


----------



## BB7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Clamorosa occasione nei secondi finali per il pareggio del Cska con Honda.


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si, però in Olanda perdono sicuro e non sono convinto che il Milan faccia da comparsa in Scozia.



In Scozia certi ritmi non li reggiamo, però son convinto che un gol lo facciamo..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In Scozia certi ritmi non li reggiamo, però son convinto che un gol lo facciamo..



Non sono nessuno, possiamo fare risultato anche in Scozia.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ibrahimovic 3-0 anderlcht 
Pazzesco Ibra 3 gol il secondo di tacco il terzo una saetta da fuori


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

lol il Galatasaray Wesly,Melo e Drogba nel primo tempo.

Il Psg 3-0 tripletta di ibra


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ibra pazzesco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il Psg sta sul 5-0 lol 4 gol di Ibra


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il Galarasaray ha vinto, idem il Bayerne lo united


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Risultati finali:*

Manchester United-Real Sociedad 1-0: Martinez.
Leverkusen-Shakhtar Donetsk 4-0: Kiessling,Rolfes, Sam
Galatasaray-Copenaghen 3-1:Melo,Sneijder, Drogba, 
Anderlecht-PSG 0-5: Ibrahimovic,’ Cavani.
Benfica-Olympiacos 1-1: Dominguez , Cardozo
Bayern Monaco-Viktoria Plzen 5-0: Ribery, Alaba,Schweinsteiger,Goetze.


----------



## O Animal (23 Ottobre 2013)

Le prossime fondamentali per le italiane per passare il turno sono:
26/11 Celtic - Milan
10/12 Galatasaray - Juventus
11/12 Napoli - Arsenal


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Come siamo messi?*

Dai ora faccio una mia analisi della situazione... 
*
GIRONE A: *un girone ancora interessante, la Real Sociedad è a zero punti, ma ospiterà sul suo terreno sia il Manchester che il B04 che al momento occupano le posizioni che contano e non saranno passeggiate. Lo United deve andare anche a Leverkusen alla quinta giornata, un match che potrebbe essere decisivo per il primo posto. Lo Shakthar che ha bloccato gli inglesi sul proprio campo è però obbligato a vincere con i tedeschi alla prossima gara in Ucraina se vuole avere ancora speranze. *Pronostico passaggio del turno: Manchester United 88%, Bayer Leverkusen 67%, Shakthar Donetsk 45%, Real Sociedad 0%. *

*GIRONE B: *Real praticamente qualificato con il primo posto in tasca salvo suicidi di massa. Juve-Real è decisiva solo per i bianconeri che hanno un punto in meno rispetto all'anno scorso (fecero 3 punti nelle prime 3) e devono battere Ancelotti, oppure sperare che il Copenhagen fermi il Galatasaray. Vincere con il Real per Conte significherebbe avere buone probabilità di presentarsi a Istanbul con un vantaggio in classifica sui turchi e quindi potersi permettere anche un pari, in caso contrario i bianconeri saranno obbligati a vincere in casa del Mancio. *Real Madrid 100%, Juventus 55%, Galatasaray 45%, Copenhagen 0%
*
*GIRONE C*: PSG in carrozza fin dalla prima giornata, il Benfica si è salvato oggi con l'Olympiacos, ma deve andare in Grecia. Anderlecht già spacciato. *PSG 100%, Olympiacos 53%, Benfica 47%, Anderlecht 0%*

*GIRONE D: *Nessun problema per i campioni d'Europa, la vittoria a Manchester li mette in una posizione di sicurezza per quanto riguarda il primo posto. Il City difficilmente concederà al CSKA un diritto di replica dopo aver conquistato una vittoria importante proprio oggi in Russia. *Bayern 100%, Manchester City 100%, CSKA 0%, Viktoria Plzen 0%

GIRONE E: *Il Basilea ieri ha sprecato una grossa chance, dopo aver vinto a Londra la squadra svizzera si è spenta. E purtroppo contro lo Schalke ha già perso in casa. Il Chelsea deve solamente controllare ed evitare passi falsi come nella prima giornata. *Chelsea 98%, Schalke 70%, Basilea 32%, Steaua 0%

**GIRONE F*: Il girone sicuramente più equilibrato... chi non vince in casa rischia tanto e l'Arsenal ha già perso ieri col BVB. Il Napoli è la squadra con meno esperienza, ma anche con più entusiasmo, il problema degli azzurri è lo scontro diretto perso all'Emirates, che obbligherà probabilmente Benitez a giocarsi il match decisivo con gli inglesi con un solo risultato disponibile, a meno che non si riesca a prendere un punto a Dortmund. *BVB 75%, Napoli 63%, Arsenal 62%, Marsiglia 0% 

**GIRONE G: *All'Atletico bastano 3 punti in casa con l'Austria Vienna per qualificarsi con due turni di anticipo tra le prime 16, ormai è una formalità. Zenit avvantaggiato nel confronto col Porto grazie alla vittoria pesantissima in casa dei portoghesi, il ritorno è decisivo e Spalletti lo affronta con due risultati su tre. *Atletico Madrid 100%, Zenit 65%, Porto 35%, Austria Vienna 0%*

*GIRONE H*: Gli scozzesi del Celtic ci credono ancora ma per loro sarà fondamentale non perdere ad Amsterdam per poi giocarsi tutto contro il Milan in casa. Il Barça ha ipotecato il primo posto con il pari di San Siro. *Barcellona 100%,** per il resto NON faccio pronostici!!*


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dai ora faccio una mia analisi della situazione...
> *
> GIRONE A: *un girone ancora interessante, la Real Sociedad è a zero punti, ma ospiterà sul suo terreno sia il Manchester che il B04 che al momento occupano le posizioni che contano e non saranno passeggiate. Lo United deve andare anche a Leverkusen alla quinta giornata, un match che potrebbe essere decisivo per il primo posto. Lo Shakthar che ha bloccato gli inglesi sul proprio campo è però obbligato a vincere con i tedeschi alla prossima gara in Ucraina se vuole avere ancora speranze. *Pronostico passaggio del turno: Manchester United 88%, Bayer Leverkusen 67%, Shakthar Donetsk 45%, Real Sociedad 0%. *
> 
> ...



Sostanzialmente d'accordo, anche se darei una percentuale minore alla Juve (direi 52%) e qualcosa in meno anche allo Zenit. Per il resto quoto.


----------



## O Animal (24 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente d'accordo, anche se darei una percentuale minore alla Juve (direi 52%) e qualcosa in meno anche allo Zenit. Per il resto quoto.



Anch'io quoto ma abbasserei il Napoli.. secondo me non è così scontata la partita al San Paolo contro l'Arsenal...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Non è scontata ma il Napoli ha comunque due partite in casa su 3, mentre l'Arsenal ne ha una sola... quindi comunque un 1% in più del Napoli ci sta... ma hanno tutte e tre più del 50% di qualificarsi quindi sarà una lotta molto tirata...

La percentuale dello Zenit considerato che gioca in casa contro il Porto e ha un punto di vantaggio la vedevo vicina ai 2/3 (che poi sarebbe 66,6% contro 33,3%) quindi è già ribassata  ma comunque se il Porto fa l'impresa in Russia ovviamente si ribalta tutto...


----------



## Gollume (24 Ottobre 2013)

Vedo molto bene oltre le corazzate, Bayern Barcellona e Real, il Chelsea, PSG e Atletico. Almeno quelle che per ora hanno espresso il miglior collettivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Nel girone del Napoli cambierebbe tutto nel caso l'Arsenal espugnasse il Westfalenstadion.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel girone del Napoli cambierebbe tutto nel caso l'Arsenal espugnasse il Westfalenstadion.



trascurando l'incredibile patatrac col Marsiglia di due anni fa (da 2-0 a 2-3), ma lì i tedeschi erano già eliminati mentre i francesi si giocavano il passaggio del turno, il BVB non perde in casa in Champions dal 2002 (gol di Inzaghi)


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> trascurando l'incredibile patatrac col Marsiglia di due anni fa (da 2-0 a 2-3), ma lì i tedeschi erano già eliminati mentre i francesi si giocavano il passaggio del turno, il BVB non perde in casa in Champions dal 2002 (gol di Inzaghi)



Beh è altamente improbabile una debacle casalinga del BVB, però mai dire mai. L'Arsenal è capace dell'impresa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2013)

Per il momento il Galatasaray è sotto 1-0

il City avanti 1-0 contro il cska aguero su rigore


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2013)

Raddoppio del City Aguero

3-0 City con Negredo

3-1 gol del Cska


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2013)

4-1 City Negredo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2013)

1-0 Bayern Manzukic


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Novembre 2013)

Davo un occhiata alle prime dei gironi ad oggi, siamo inferiore a tutte.
Agli eventuali ottavi sarà dura.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Novembre 2013)

Mancini ridicolo.


----------



## Snake (5 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Davo un occhiata alle prime dei gironi ad oggi, siamo inferiore a tutte.
> Agli eventuali ottavi sarà dura.


te sei sforzato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2013)

mi fa paura pure l'Atletico Madrid tra le prime


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2013)

le percentuali della juve dopo stasera sono ovviamente balzate al 99% nonostante sia all'ultimo posto del girone, clamoroso


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Davo un occhiata alle prime dei gironi ad oggi, siamo inferiore a tutte.
> Agli eventuali ottavi sarà dura.



se passiamo, se... possiamo giocarcela solo con lo united che ovviamente pescherà la juventus


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Novembre 2013)

Gran gol di eto'o


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

Piovaccariiiiiiiiii
Eto'o segna sempre in Champions
Borussia-Arsenal mi sta deludendo questo 0-0


----------



## O Animal (6 Novembre 2013)

Ajax 1 - Celtic 0


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

La vittoria dell'ajax è una manna per noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Novembre 2013)

finita ajax batte celtic 1-0 bene per noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La vittoria dell'ajax è una manna per noi.



Sì ma non è scontata la vittoria a glasgow un pareggio sarebbe oro, vittoria in casa con l'ajax e qualificazione
vottoria dell'Arsnal, peggior risultato per il Napoli...praticamente con l'arsnal all'ultima dovrebbe vincere 3-0... per passare.. l'Arsnal è a 9 vittoria col marsiaglia 12
Napoli perde col Borussia e rimane a 9 ma anche se vince...


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

L'Ajax contro il Barcellona gioca fuori casa o in casa?


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì ma non è scontata la vittoria a glasgow un pareggio sarebbe oro, vittoria in casa con l'ajax e qualificazione
> vottoria dell'Arsnal, peggior risultato per il Napoli...praticamente con l'arsnal all'ultima dovrebbe vincere 3-0... per passare.. l'Arsnal è a 9 vittoria col marsiaglia 12
> Napoli perde col Borussia e rimane a 9 ma anche se vince...



A Glasgow potrei giurare che non usciamo con più di 1 punto se ci va bene, hanno ritmi altissimi che noi non reggiamo, dobbiamo tifare Barcellona.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

Borussia-Arsenal mi hanno fatto perdere la schedina...Over 2.5 era così difficile?
doppietta di Eto'o!


----------



## Mou (6 Novembre 2013)

Il Napoli deve dimostrare di meritare il passaggio del turno facendo 4 punti nelle prossime due partite. 
Alla peggio vanno in Europa League e la vincono.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Il Napoli deve dimostrare di meritare il passaggio del turno facendo 4 punti nelle prossime due partite.
> Alla peggio vanno in Europa League e la vincono.



sempre se non ci andate voi


----------



## Mou (6 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sempre se non ci andate voi



La finale è a Torino


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2013)

La vittoria dell'Arsenal complica un po' le cose al Napoli.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Novembre 2013)

Importantissima la vittoria dell'Ajax. Se vinceva il Celtic a mio modo di vedere la qualificazione sarebbe stata veramente a rischio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> La finale è a Torino



meglio arrivare in Semifinale che vincere l'Europa League secondo me...ma anche i quarti


----------



## Mou (6 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> meglio arrivare in Semifinale che vincere l'Europa League secondo me...ma anche i quarti



Anche io penso che la Champions sia più prestigiosa, è chiaro. Ma bisogna anche toglierci questa snobberia che abbia solo noi qui in Italia, per di più senza potercelo permettere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Anche io penso che la Champions sia più prestigiosa, è chiaro. Ma bisogna anche toglierci questa snobberia che abbia solo noi qui in Italia, per di più senza potercelo permettere.



hai ragione, ma l'Europa League è compito per Inter, Napoli, Roma, Lazio, Fiorentina, Parma, Udinese...la Champions è roba per Milan e Juventus...per due società del genere l'Europa League sarebbe una delusione


----------



## Mou (6 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hai ragione, ma l'Europa League è compito per Inter, Napoli, Roma, Lazio, Fiorentina, Parma, Udinese...la Champions è roba per Milan e Juventus...per due società del genere l'Europa League sarebbe una delusione



Siamo d'accordo!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2013)

e alla fine l'Arsenal ha fatto il colpaccio... non gli avrei dato due lire anche se sono una buonissima squadra

situazione spettacolare adesso nel *gruppo F*

Il Napoli è la squadra italiana con più punti raccolti nel girone (ben 9, il massimo che può raggiungere la Juve) eppure la sua situazione è forse più difficile di quella della Juve. Tutto dipenderà dalla insidiosissima trasferta di Dortmund. Ecco i possibili scenari.
Diamo per scontato il successo casalingo dell'Arsenal contro il Marsiglia.

*Il Napoli batte il Dortmund*, non è facile che accada, ma ovviamente un successo napoletano vale il passaggio del turno e inoltre permetterebbe di rimanere in corsa anche per il primo posto (Napoli salirebbe a 12 come l'Arsenal con lo scontro diretto finale da giocare al San Paolo, Dortmund a 6 si accontenterebbe dell'Europa League). 
*
Dortmund-Napoli finisce X*, il Napoli si qualifica con un turno di anticipo. Salirebbe a 10 punti, il BVB a 7 potrebbe solo agganciare i napoletani all'ultima giornata, ma sarebbe in svantaggio come scontri diretti. Napoli che dovrebbe poi battere l'Arsenal per il primo posto. Cambia quindi poco tra vittoria e pareggio per Benitez (anzi, non cambia niente).
*
Dortmund batte il Napoli 1-0 o con due o più reti di scarto*, BVB aggancia Napoli a 9 ed è in vantaggio sui napoletani per scontri diretti e, nel caso di una parità a 12 punti tra tutte e 3 le rivali, sarebbe in vantaggio anche contro l'Arsenal per la rete in più segnata in trasferta a Londra. Quindi al BVB basterebbe poi passare a Marsiglia per assicurarsi come minimo il secondo posto. A questo punto diventa un discorso tra Napoli e Arsenal con i campani obbligati a vincere, ma non solo: se il Napoli vince 2-0 si va a vedere la differenza reti, se vince con tre o più reti di scarto passa il Napoli, ma se Benitez vince 3-1, 4-2, o con meno di due reti di scarto, va avanti comunque l'Arsenal.
*
Dortmund batte Napoli 3-2, 4-3, 5-4, eccetera*, Napoli è in vantaggio negli scontri diretti con il Dortmund. Il Napoli è comunque obbligato a battere l'Arsenal per raggiungerlo in classifica. Con 3 squadre a 12 punti e Napoli-Arsenal 1-0 si avrebbe una parità negli scontri diretti (BVB in vantaggio sull'Arsenal, Arsenal in vantaggio su Napoli, Napoli in vantaggio su BVB) e deciderebbe ancora la differenza reti. Con Napoli-Arsenal 2-0 o più, uscirebbero invece gli inglesi che perderebbero il vantaggio negli scontri diretti con Benitez che si prenderebbe addirittura il primato nel girone. 
*
Dortmund-Napoli finisce 2-1*, Napoli e Dortmund sarebbero pari negli scontri diretti, il Borussia in vantaggio sull'Arsenal, il Napoli sarebbe obbligato a vincere 2-0 e si andrebbe a vedere la differenza reti generale. Ma se l'Arsenal vince con il Marsiglia con più di un gol di scarto, la differenza reti non sorriderebbe al Napoli che dovrebbe vincere almeno 3-0!!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hai ragione, ma l'Europa League è compito per Inter, Napoli, Roma, Lazio, Fiorentina, Parma, Udinese...la Champions è roba per Milan e Juventus...per due società del genere l'Europa League sarebbe una delusione



ehm l'inter ha vinto più CL della giuve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ehm l'inter ha vinto più CL della giuve.



si, ma la Juve ha fatto 7 finali (l'inter mi sembra 4) e in Champions fa sempre più strada dell'inter...l'inter vale la metà della Juve


----------



## Sesfips (6 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si, ma la Juve ha fatto 7 finali (l'inter mi sembra 4) e in Champions fa sempre più strada dell'inter...l'inter vale la metà della Juve



L'inter ha fatto 5 finali di Champions: 3 vinte e 2 perse. Non ne ha fatte 10 in meno.
E perche varrebbe metà della Juve? per gli scudetti? va be, è sempre quella la storia però...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> L'inter ha fatto 5 finali di Champions: 3 vinte e 2 perse. Non ne ha fatte 10 in meno.
> E perche varrebbe metà della Juve? per gli scudetti? va be, è sempre quella la storia però...



ah ok, ma sempre 2 in meno sono...la Juve ha tanti Scudetti in più (e fermiamoci quì con questi Scudetti), Campioni, Fascino, Tradizione e una società migliore...l'inter viene ricordata per la grande inter di Herrera, quello Scudetto e Coppa Uefa fine anni 80 inizio 90 e il triplete più qualche Campione come Ronaldo, Matthaus, Facchetti e Mazzola

anzi più che altro viene ricordata per l'acquisto più costoso del 900 Vieri, Calciopoli, 5 maggio, gli insulti di Moratti a Ronaldo dopo il gol al derby, il passaggio di Seedorf, Pirlo, Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic, Balotelli e mettiamo pure Vieri (non ha fatto niente, ma il gesto rimane) al Milan, monociglio Bergomi ecc.ecc.


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ah ok, ma sempre 2 in meno sono...la Juve ha tanti Scudetti in più (e fermiamoci quì con questi Scudetti), Campioni, Fascino, Tradizione e una società migliore...l'inter viene ricordata per la grande inter di Herrera, quello Scudetto e Coppa Uefa fine anni 80 inizio 90 e il triplete più qualche Campione come Ronaldo, Matthaus, Facchetti e Mazzola
> 
> anzi più che altro viene ricordata per l'acquisto più costoso del 900 Vieri, Calciopoli, 5 maggio, gli insulti di Moratti a Ronaldo dopo il gol al derby, il passaggio di Seedorf, Pirlo, Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic, Balotelli e mettiamo pure Vieri (non ha fatto niente, ma il gesto rimane) al Milan, monociglio Bergomi ecc.ecc.



La juve ha avuto più costanza nei suoi cicli: c'è sempre stata una juve forte dagli anni '50-'60-'70-'80-'90 ecc. ecc.
Le milanesi hanno invece vissuto momenti esaltanti ad altri decisamente appannati, quindi in conclusione meno costanti, questo si.
Ma proprio in virtù della costanza di risultati dei gobbi han raccolto il NULLA a livello europeo.
La coppa all'Heysel è uno SCHIFO TOTALE sotto ogni punto di vista, sia sportivo che non. L'altra Coppa l'han vinta a Roma ai rigori...le Milanesi hanno ben altro palmares ed imprese europee considerato poi che la Juve fino agli anni 90 ha avuto più occasioni nella vecchia Coppa Campioni, ove come denuncia il nome stesso si affrontavano solo i Campioni dei rispettivi campionati.
La Juve in campo europeo è non dico inesistente ma come STORIA e POSSIBILITA' decisamente fallimentare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> La juve ha avuto più costanza nei suoi cicli: c'è sempre stata una juve forte dagli anni '50-'60-'70-'80-'90 ecc. ecc.
> Le milanesi hanno invece vissuto momenti esaltanti ad altri decisamente appannati, quindi in conclusione meno costanti, questo si.
> Ma proprio in virtù della costanza di risultati dei gobbi han raccolto il NULLA a livello europeo.
> La coppa all'Heysel è uno SCHIFO TOTALE sotto ogni punto di vista, sia sportivo che non. L'altra Coppa l'han vinta a Roma ai rigori...le Milanesi hanno ben altro palmares ed imprese europee considerato poi che la Juve fino agli anni 90 ha avuto più occasioni nella vecchia Coppa Campioni, ove come denuncia il nome stesso si affrontavano solo i Campioni dei rispettivi campionati.
> La Juve in campo europeo è non dico inesistente ma come STORIA e POSSIBILITA' decisamente fallimentare



si la Juve poteva e doveva vincere molto di più in Champions visto che l'ha giocata tante volte ed era più semplice della Champions, ma restano cmq quelle 7 finali...certo è uno schifo che le 2 che hanno vinto, una è nella strage di Heysel (con rigore rubato) e l'altra con la juve dei dopati...ma anche quì come hai scritto tu all'inizio, la Juve ha avuto costanza nei cicli
Inter e Juve in Europa fanno abbastanza ridere, ma tra le 2 preferisco la Juve


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

il Napoli rischia di uscire vincendo 4 partite, la Juve può passare vincendone 1


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si la Juve poteva e doveva vincere molto di più in Champions visto che l'ha giocata tante volte ed era più semplice della Champions, ma restano cmq quelle 7 finali...certo è uno schifo che le 2 che hanno vinto, una è nella strage di Heysel (con rigore rubato) e l'altra con la juve dei dopati...ma anche quì come hai scritto tu all'inizio, la Juve ha avuto costanza nei cicli
> Inter e Juve in Europa fanno abbastanza ridere, ma tra le 2 preferisco la Juve



Io sportivamente ODIO l'Inter molto ma mooolto più della Juve di cui non riconosco alcuna identità, questi fanno il tutto esaurito a Palermo, Lecce ecc. più che in casa (penso al vecchio Delle Alpi) ahhaha 
La cosa che mi da rogna è che i soldi di Platini, Boniek ecc. li abbiamo pagati noi, o i nostri padri con incentivi spudorati alla FIAT e trovo in tutto questo una contraddizione totale nel tifare la squadra delle tasse da parte del ceto medio-basso che è poi il bacino della Juventus come tifosi in Italia principalmente al Meridione.
Preciso che: *Non mi riferisco a te ne a nessun altro su questo forum* ma è una considerazione generale storica, senza astio ne nulla, solo storia.


----------



## Sesfips (7 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ah ok, ma sempre 2 in meno sono...la Juve ha tanti Scudetti in più (e fermiamoci quì con questi Scudetti), Campioni, Fascino, Tradizione e una società migliore...l'inter viene ricordata per la grande inter di Herrera, quello Scudetto e Coppa Uefa fine anni 80 inizio 90 e il triplete più qualche Campione come Ronaldo, Matthaus, Facchetti e Mazzola
> 
> anzi più che altro viene ricordata per l'acquisto più costoso del 900 Vieri, *Calciopoli*, 5 maggio, gli insulti di Moratti a Ronaldo dopo il gol al derby, il passaggio di Seedorf, Pirlo, Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic, Balotelli e mettiamo pure Vieri (non ha fatto niente, ma il gesto rimane) al Milan, monociglio Bergomi ecc.ecc.



L'Inter viene ricordata per calciopoli? Juventus società migliore? quella che viene odiata e insultata in ogni città e stadio d'Italia? Con la fama di essere la squadra che ha rubato da sempre in Italia? Vabbè, se lo dici tu...

I bidoni tutte le squdre li prendono, gli errori tutte le società li commettono. Le figure ridicole tutte le squadre le fanno. Sinceramente è un discorso veramente noioso e anche un pò ridicolo ed ora non mi va neanche di star qui ad elencare.
Poi monociglio Bergomi come lo chiami tu è stato campione del mondo con l'Italia nell'82 ed indiscussa bandiera del calcio italiano. Ma anche qui contento tu se lo reputi un bidone.
Infatti si vede che come "uomini", quelli citati da te, valgono meno di zero. Felice che stiano alla larga.

Poi dici niente Triplete e Grande Inter, due schifezze proprio, a tuo parere. 
Poi di campioni l'Inter ne è stata sempre piena, così come la Juve e il Milan. Anche qui non mi va di fare un elenco, se no finirei dopodomani.
Milano inoltre è da decenni e decenni capitale indiscussa del calcio europeo, con due squadre sempre ai massimi livelli del calcio mondiale. Solo ora purtroppo ci sono delle difficoltà, ma sicuramente tra non molto ritorneranno entrambe dove li spetta. Non c'è neanche paragone con Torino.

Infine tutte e 3 le squadre italiane sono simbolo di prestigio, tradizione e blasone internazionale.
I cicli ci sono per tutte le squadre. Come già detto purtroppo adesso vincono le altre, ma le milanesi ritorneranno sicuramente ai fasti d'un tempo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Io sportivamente ODIO l'Inter molto ma mooolto più della Juve di cui non riconosco alcuna identità, questi fanno il tutto esaurito a Palermo, Lecce ecc. più che in casa (penso al vecchio Delle Alpi) ahhaha
> La cosa che mi da rogna è che i soldi di Platini, Boniek ecc. li abbiamo pagati noi, o i nostri padri con incentivi spudorati alla FIAT e trovo in tutto questo una contraddizione totale nel tifare la squadra delle tasse da parte del ceto medio-basso che è poi il bacino della Juventus come tifosi in Italia principalmente al Meridione.
> Preciso che: *Non mi riferisco a te ne a nessun altro su questo forum* ma è una considerazione generale storica, senza astio ne nulla, solo storia.



ah...quì sei andato oltre il calcio e ovviamente concordo, ma anche noi non abbiamo un Santo come Presidente...Perez poi ha fatto pagare a tutta l'Europa Ronaldo e Kakà, qualche giorno fa è uscita fuori una notizia dove il Presidente Hoeness del Bayern ha fregato 20 milioni di euro allo Stato Tedesco...tutto il Calcio è così


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2013)

Pazzesco come il Napoli con 3 vittorie rischi il passaggio del turno e come a noi ne basterebbe forse 1 sola.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> L'Inter viene ricordata per calciopoli? Juventus società migliore? quella che viene odiata e insultata in ogni città e stadio d'Italia? Con la fama di essere la squadra che ha rubato da sempre in Italia? Vabbè, se lo dici tu...
> 
> I bidoni tutte le squdre li prendono, gli errori tutte le società li commettono. Le figure ridicole tutte le squadre le fanno. Sinceramente è un discorso veramente noioso e anche un pò ridicolo ed ora non mi va neanche di star qui ad elencare.
> Poi monociglio Bergomi come lo chiami tu è stato campione del mondo con l'Italia nell'82 ed indiscussa bandiera. Ma anche qui contento tu se lo reputi un bidone.
> ...



dove ho detto che sono 2 schifezze il triplete e l'inter di Herrera? Poi non hai capito, ho detto che la Juventus è una società migliore perchè per lora conta vincere, è una società che punta sempre in alto e mette sempre paura...l'inter fa ridere a tutti...l'inter di Moratti era bella perchè era ridicola (tranne quei 5 anni)
Bergomi e Zanetti grandi difensori, ma non sono mai stati tra i migliori nel proprio ruolo...l'unico è Facchetti (che anche lui non è stato un santo, ma lasciamo stare)
toglierei la o finale a Milano...l'inter che ha fatto in Europa?


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ah...quì sei andato oltre il calcio e ovviamente concordo, ma anche noi non abbiamo un Santo come Presidente...Perez poi ha fatto pagare a tutta l'Europa Ronaldo e Kakà, qualche giorno fa è uscita fuori una notizia dove il Presidente Hoeness del Bayern ha fregato 20 milioni di euro allo Stato Tedesco...tutto il Calcio è così



Giustissimo, tanto che il primo a dare l'input ai prezzi folli dei cartellini fu proprio Silvio. Però io accennavo a quasi 50 anni di incentivi che non rivaleggiano neppure lontanamente con il nostro Pres. con tutti i suoi difetti e mancanze, sportivamente gliene trovo pochi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pazzesco come il Napoli con 3 vittorie rischi il passaggio del turno e come a noi ne basterebbe forse 1 sola.



con 4! andrebbero tutte e 3 a 12!


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> con 4! andrebbero tutte e 3 a 12!



Per il momento son 3, mi riferivo alla situazione attuale 
Comunque si anche con 4 rischiano grosso.


----------



## Sesfips (7 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dove ho detto che sono 2 schifezze il triplete e l'inter di Herrera? Poi non hai capito, ho detto che la Juventus è una società migliore perchè per lora conta vincere, è una società che punta sempre in alto e mette sempre paura...l'inter fa ridere a tutti...l'inter di Moratti era bella perchè era ridicola (tranne quei 5 anni)
> Bergomi e Zanetti grandi difensori, ma non sono mai stati tra i migliori nel proprio ruolo...l'unico è Facchetti (che anche lui non è stato un santo, ma lasciamo stare)
> toglierei la o finale a Milano...l'inter che ha fatto in Europa?



Va bè dai, ora sinceramente non mi va di tirare fuori la storia di calciopoli. Lo sanno tutti perchè la Juve vinceva. Non era l'unica ok, ma sicuramente è stata la più aiutata. Però ripeto, lasciamo perdere sta storia, perchè sono soltanto parole che si porta via il vento.
Quello che conta è il campo, e il campo dice: Juve Champions 2 - Inter 3. Stop.

Poi stiamo anche a discutere calciatori come Zanetti, Bergomi o Facchetti. Lasciamo perdere va. Non c'è molto margine di discussione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Poi stiamo anche a discutere calciatori come Zanetti, Bergomi o Facchetti. Lasciamo perdere va. Non c'è molto margine di discussione.



io ho detto che sono stati dei grandi giocatori, ma non tra i migliori nel proprio ruolo...e poi ho detto solo Zanetti e Bergomi sei tu che hai messo Facchetti...i migliori in quel ruolo sono stati Baresi, Nesta, Nilton Santos, Facchetti ecc.ecc.


----------



## Frikez (7 Novembre 2013)

Ma il Napoli non era già qualificato?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Novembre 2013)

Il rigore del Barça:








lol


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il rigore del Barça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che vergogna, che vergogna.... 
Aiuto contro il Celtic. IL CELTIC
Aiuto contro di noi.
Aiuto per riaprire la partita contro i ragazzini dell'Ajax
Che squadra vergognosa...


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

Soffice il prato di Mosca con nevischio a -6°... Bayern in dominio di possesso e vantaggio con gol di Robben...


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

Cappellona di Honda che si è mangiato un gol clamoroso...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Novembre 2013)

Finita 3-1,con super gol di Gotze.Occhio che adesso sta bene...
Ah,gol di Keisuke su rigore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

Barca ridicolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Novembre 2013)

il Real gioca in 10 espulso Sergio Ramos,


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2013)

Real in 10, Ramos espulso e c a z z i a t o da Carletto


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Novembre 2013)

rolfl il Real sta vincendo rete di Bale su punizione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Novembre 2013)

Pareggio del Galatasaray


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

daje Turchi


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Novembre 2013)

Ottavo gol di ibra intanto...


----------



## pennyhill (27 Novembre 2013)

7 assist di van der Wiel in stagione, 6 sono stati per gol di Ibra.


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2013)

Che United


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Novembre 2013)

Nessuno ha visto l'espulsione per doppio giallo di Verratti? Lo diciamo sempre che il suo difetto è proprio quello


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ottavo gol di ibra intanto...



ai gironi è sempre stato un mostro, vediamo che fa nella fase finale dove ha fatto solo 4-5 gol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

il Real ne fa 4 intanto


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha visto l'espulsione per doppio giallo di Verratti? Lo diciamo sempre che il suo difetto è proprio quello



È un pirlei, deve darsi una svegliata.


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2013)

I brasiliani dello Shaktar sono devastanti, prendiamo il loro ds


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> È un pirlei, deve darsi una svegliata.



Primo giallo al 29',l'altro a secondo tempo iniziato da pochi secondi.
ROTFL


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

Ibra è stato sostituito...mica sè fatto male?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

cmq sta presa in giro di Ancelotti che fa giocare Casillas solo in Europa fa ride


----------



## O Animal (10 Dicembre 2013)

Traore.. un nome un destino..  

Benfica 1 - PSG 1


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2013)

Strano che Ibra non giochi, normalmente giocherebbe comunque ha segnato 8 gol vorebbe scrivere qualche record


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

Bayern vince sempre


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2013)

Bayern dal 2-0 si è fatto recuperare ed ora sta 2-3 per il City


----------



## O Animal (10 Dicembre 2013)

Povero Benfica.... L'Olympiacos sta vincendo... Ennesima impresa inutile...


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Dicembre 2013)

Anderlecht in 8


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2013)

CR7 segna il nono gol nella fase a gironi stabilendo il nuovo record.
Sarà contento Ibra di essere stato a casa


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Povero Benfica.... L'Olympiacos sta vincendo... Ennesima impresa inutile...



L'anno scorso contro il Celtic quest'anno questi .. poracci


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldo ha pure preso un palo e sbagliato un rigore calciato malissimo
cmq domani tocca a noi


----------



## Aragorn (10 Dicembre 2013)

Non ho capito chi è passato per primo nel gruppo del Bayern.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non ho capito chi è passato per primo nel gruppo del Bayern.



Mi rispondo da solo, il Bayern


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Dicembre 2013)

Guardatevi il secondo gol dello Schalke con il Basilea


----------



## pennyhill (12 Dicembre 2013)

Se... e dico se recuperano Gundogan, Hummels, Bender e non so chi altro (ovviamente niente da fare per Subotic), per me gli uomini di Klopp vinceranno la Champions.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2013)

la vince il real


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Dicembre 2013)

Per me finale Bayern-Real


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Manchester City vs Barcellona 
Manchester United vs Olympiacos 
Milan vs Atletico Madrid 
Galatasaray vs Chelsea
Psg vs Bayern Leverkusen
Schalke 04 vs Real Madrid
Zenit San Pietroburbo vs Borussia Dortmund
Arsenal vs Bayern Monaco*​


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2013)

Arsenal - Bayern


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2013)

Dei sorteggi se ne parla qui ---) http://www.milanworld.net/ottavi-champions-league-2013-2014-i-sorteggi-vt13329.html

Il topic riaprirà quando ricomincerà la CL


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2014)

ora si fa molto interessante questa Champions, peccato che manca Milan, Juventus e forse pure il Manchester United


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2014)

Saranno dei quarti di spessore, con le migliori formazioni d'Europa. Ottavi poco divertenti, turno di passaggio dai gironi ai quarti.
Ciò detto vorrò vedere la faccia dei dirigenti dell'Olympiakos ai sorteggi, si troveranno in una specie di inferno


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Saranno dei quarti di spessore, con le migliori formazioni d'Europa. Ottavi poco divertenti, turno di passaggio dai gironi ai quarti.
> Ciò detto vorrò vedere la faccia dei dirigenti dell'Olympiakos ai sorteggi, si troveranno in una specie di inferno



Se fossi un tifoso della squadra del Pireo sarei solo contento di incontrare anche il Bayern.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se fossi un tifoso della squadra del Pireo sarei solo contento di incontrare anche il Bayern.


Essere tra le prime otto d'Europa eliminando lo United, cavoli


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ora si fa molto interessante questa Champions, peccato che manca Milan, *Juventus* e forse pure il Manchester United



e certo ci mancavano solo i ladri


----------



## O Animal (30 Marzo 2014)

Quali guaderete martedì e mercoledì?

Martedì: Barcellona-Atletico Madrid o Manchester United-Bayern Monaco
Mercoledì: Psg-Chelsea o Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund 

Io penso Barca Atleti e PSG Chelsea... Anche se dopo la sorpresina dell'anno scorso il Borussia un po' mi incuriosisce e il sotterramento del ManUtd è sempre bello da vedere...


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Quali guaderete martedì e mercoledì?
> 
> Martedì: Barcellona-Atletico Madrid o Manchester United-Bayern Monaco
> Mercoledì: Psg-Chelsea o Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund
> ...



Credo che guarderò Diretta Gol.


----------



## BB7 (30 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Quali guaderete martedì e mercoledì?
> 
> Martedì: Barcellona-Atletico Madrid o Manchester United-Bayern Monaco
> Mercoledì: Psg-Chelsea o Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund
> ...



Sicuramente Barca-Atletico e Psg-Chelsea però facendo qualche volta zapping sul Real


----------

